# FreeBSD 8.0 Stable reboots when starting X



## Bateleur (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

I started a thread recently to request some help: I have to disable "dri" in my Xorg.conf file otherwise starting X crashes my system. I have a Radeon HD 3780 on FreeBSD 8.0 - STABLE. I can't find the thread so I'm starting this one with the hope someone can help me fix this issue.

When I start X and "dri" is disabled, things work but back in console mode (when I exit X), the console shows this error (which happened when X was started):


```
(EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed (libdri.a too old)
```

It looks like my X installation isn't correct. If libdri.a is really too old, then maybe that's the reason my system crashes when I enable "dri".

Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## adamk (Jan 23, 2010)

libdri.a isn't even used or installed any more.  So, yes, there is something very screwed up with your installation and it is likely the source of the system crashes.

Adam


----------



## Bateleur (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Adam,

Thanks for the quick reply.

So what I need to do now is update my ports and reinstall X?

I think I did that a couple of times already... I am using the first FreeBSD mirror site and csup to update my ports. Should I use portupgrade instead? Should I de-install X first?

FranÃ§ois.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 23, 2010)

For updating your *ports tree*, use portsnap(8) as a replacement for c(v)sup. For updating your *installed ports*, use one of ports-mgmt/portmaster, ports-mgmt/portupgrade, or ports-mgmt/portmanager.


----------



## Bateleur (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi,

Sorry I was a bit careless with the terms I used (ports tree vs ports). 

Anyway, I deleted my ports tree and rebuilt it with portsnap, de-install X and reinstall X using portinstall. Still no luck. This time, when I start X and dri is disabled, I have an error stating that libdri (as opposed to libdri.a) is too old...

Any thoughts? What package should I update to have the proper libdri library?


----------



## adamk (Jan 25, 2010)

Hmmm...  Maybe when disabling the dri module via xorg.conf, that error about libdri.a is normal.  

Have you opened up a pr about this issue, or asked about it on the freebsd-x11 mailing list?

Adam


----------



## Bateleur (Jan 26, 2010)

I posted on the mailing list. I will try again with this new information.

Thanks!


----------

